# Marble



## mullaman (Jun 16, 2008)

How much would you charge to... Just kidding. I have to remove 12"x12" marble tiles in a foyer. I've removed ceramic before and I usually use a bosch hammer drill. Do you remove the marble the same way? I tried searching the threads but didn't find anything like this. Thank you.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

That works, unless your trying to save it??? 

Price about tree fiddy - I know you didn't really ask :whistling


----------



## mullaman (Jun 16, 2008)

SLSTech said:


> That works, unless your trying to save it???
> 
> Price about tree fiddy - I know you didn't really ask :whistling


I appreciate the advice, thank you. I already had it all priced out at 4 that wasn't what I was worried about. Never ripped out this stuff thats why I asked. A little confidence goes a long way :thumbsup:


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes, a hammer drill will work fine. The marble will probably tend to break up more than ceramic would though so it may not come out in large pieces. 

It may also create more dust than breaking up ceramic tiles so be prepared for that.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

For something as soft as marble, I would just use a tile setter's hammer, a shovel, and a bunch of 5 gallon buckets. It usually takes about 1 hour per 60 sq ft to demolish, pick up, carry out, and sweep a marble tile floor (that is grouted). Butt-set marble comes up quicker, as most of it is usually cracked anyhow.

Here's a pic of the hammer similar to what I use (cost me $8.56 at an antique shop):








Most tile setters don't have hammers. Unless they do other stuff like trim finish work or hardwood flooring. I've never bought nails for a tile job, so I don't need a claw hammer. I have a straight claw hammer for ripping up lath underneath portland floors. And a ballpeen hammer for chiseling travertine. But I don't actually have a regular ol' hammer in my van. My fiance has a hammer in her DIY kitchen drawer (I think it weighs 8oz; she has small wrists).

But anyhow, good luck. Demolition hammers are quite expensive and unnecessary. Just another box that takes up space in your van. Plus, what if you are working on a house that doesn't have electricity? Now you gotta lug a generator and put gas in it.

Matt Cupan, tile contractor in Charlotte, NC for residential remodeling


----------



## mullaman (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. My expertise is finish carpentry so I don't do tile professionally unless its small. I usually end up doing the demo work with a helper if we get a big remodel job. I'll rent a hammer drill to demo if there's a lot, which in this case there are 3 separate floors that need to come up (2 ceramic and 1 marble). 95% of my work is remodel so there's almost always electricity. I do like that hammer though.:thumbsup:


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Finish guys usually make good tile setters cus they're detail orriented. One of the guys working for me used to do trim stuff. He comes in handy when we have radius wall baseboards to put back on. And if customer wants to add any additional "touches" to their project:thumbup:


----------

